# want to go way offshore(overnight)



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

my buddy and i are looking to go on an overnight trip for tuna this weekend on Saturday and Sunday, we would prefer to go out of port a, but will go where the fish are. Pm me or text me at (512)791-1823 if you are looking for two people for an overnight trip, of coarse we can pay for expenses. thanks !tuna!


----------

